# Best Hand Can For Pest Control



## Josh (Aug 8, 2018)

Curious to hear what everyone is using for their hand cans and nozzles. I'm looking for something that will be good for exterior permiter, exterior walls, eaves, and interior.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I use a 1-gallon B&G Sprayer. Not cheap, but definitely the best tool for the job - especially for spraying indoors.

Here is a thread about it.


----------

